# Christmas 2014 Blanket 1 of 7 !



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

making all the nieces and nephews blankets this year, will need at least 7, if the two grand daughters want another one that will go to 9! This one is Kyle, 45" x 55" machine knit on Artisan 70D+ on Intarsia mode. Four squares , all alike, two rotated to assemble. He likes blue and lime green, can you tell? Only 6 more to go..........................


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

I wasn't able to open it on my computer.

Oh, I got it now. Very nice.


----------



## horse (Apr 19, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## Emma544 (Jul 22, 2013)

Beaut iful. Good thing you are getting an early start. I envy your enthusiasn. Looking forward to seeing the rest of them.


----------



## ka_avery (Jan 20, 2014)

Fantastic you ladies come up with incredible ideas for knitting.


----------



## arohunui (Jan 1, 2013)

Love it...


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

I haven't got over Christmas past never mind thinking of next one! Very well done to you.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Nice! :thumbup: Intarsia?


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

This is very nice. :thumbup:


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Brilliant color scheme...Just look what you can do with a manual machine! He'll love it. How did you cart it out on the Artisan?


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Made the chart in DAK8. Also drew it out in paint first, made a chart on graf paper. Having the inter active knitting on the DAK is so cool!!!


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

GrammaAnn said:


> Nice! :thumbup: Intarsia?


Picture knitting.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Beetytwird said:


> Picture knitting.


 I guess I am unfamiliar with that term. How does it differ from intarsia? Is it something only your brand/model of machine does? Thanks, Ann


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

GrammaAnn said:


> I guess I am unfamiliar with that term. How does it differ from intarsia? Is it something only your brand/model of machine does? Thanks, Ann


No ma'am, It can be done with almost any machine. Some have to have a special carriage. It can be done by hand also. Maybe I am using the wrong term, I just made the design with the yarn colors. It is all stockinette. But I used multiple strands of yarn to get the design. Sorry if I confused you. me


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Sounds like intarsia.  Ann


----------



## ksojerio (Aug 2, 2011)

Good start!


----------



## Lucasade (Sep 8, 2012)

Love it! Love it! Love it!


----------



## Suemid (Jan 12, 2013)

It looks fabulous. How did you stop the Stockinette from rolling?
I'm looking forward to your next quilts...all 6 of them!


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Suemid said:


> It looks fabulous. How did you stop the Stockinette from rolling?
> I'm looking forward to your next quilts...all 6 of them!


I put two rows of crochet around the outside, steamed them good. It was still on the blocking wires in picture. One of the sides is beign stubborn, still curled a little when I took it off the board. I have it folded so the edges must lay flat, in a plastic bag to stay clean until Christmas. Hopeing that will help with the residual curl. It will still curl a little, but since Kyle is only 6, I don't think he will care. They will all be toted around the house on the couch and such. So some curl will not matter. Ones I have for me have all flattened over the years. Thanks for the compliments. I try to make each one different. Don't think I have ever made the same blanket twice!


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Very artistic and pretty he will love it...


----------



## caat (Mar 6, 2012)

Beautiful! Can't wait to see #2.


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

Very very nice! What did you do for the edges? :thumbup:


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

Oh! I didn't look far enough down the page. Great Job!


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

Beetytwird said:


> making all the nieces and nephews blankets this year, will need at least 7, if the two grand daughters want another one that will go to 9! This one is Kyle, 45" x 55" machine knit on Artisan 70D+ on Intarsia mode. Four squares , all alike, two rotated to assemble. He likes blue and lime green, can you tell? Only 6 more to go..........................


It's striking. So attractive.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

I love the geometrical look. Very clean looking.
Thanks for sharing,


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

that is some nice work


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Very cool! I reckon he'll love it!


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice blanket, love the colors. You are smart to get ahead of your gift making. I've decided to try and make at least 2 gift items each month.


----------



## knitnmom (Oct 8, 2011)

Very, very nice. I hope you let us see the others when they are done.


----------



## rhpoway (Feb 15, 2011)

How long did it take you to learn DAK and interactive knitting? I just love that blanket and am interested in learning DAK.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

rhpoway said:


> How long did it take you to learn DAK and interactive knitting? I just love that blanket and am interested in learning DAK.


Actually still learning some stuff. Tutorials are very helpful.


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

WOW


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

It's lovely ! Can't wait to see the others as you do them !


----------



## Alanan (Sep 22, 2011)

Love the colors, beautiful.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Cool!
Great job!


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

I am not a machine knitter but your blanket is so beautiful and I love the colours


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

bettytee said:


> I am not a machine knitter but your blanket is so beautiful and I love the colours


It can be done by hand also. Four squares just alike, turned two when sewed together. Working with 7 strands of yarn at once can be a bear...........but worth it. Thanks


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Well done! At this rate you should be done early October!


----------



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

Simply beautiful!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Beetytwird said:


> making all the nieces and nephews blankets this year, will need at least 7, if the two grand daughters want another one that will go to 9! This one is Kyle, 45" x 55" machine knit on Artisan 70D+ on Intarsia mode. Four squares , all alike, two rotated to assemble. He likes blue and lime green, can you tell? Only 6 more to go..........................


It's lovely. Since you are doing so many, why not do a spot on the afghan with their names on it? There are charted patterns for the alphabet that can be used for the letters (Just be sure to match the gauge). Enjoy knitting them!


----------



## AMadknitter (Apr 21, 2013)

Super! Really want to see the others.


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm impressed in your planning ahead. I always think ahead, but end up in a last minute panic instead of getting things finished early. Beautiful blanket. Sure to be well loved.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Emma544 said:


> Beautiful. Good thing you are getting an early start. I envy your enthusiasn. Looking forward to seeing the rest of them.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

very nice - maybe they need them now with the cold temps.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Irene P said:


> It's lovely. Since you are doing so many, why not do a spot on the afghan with their names on it? There are charted patterns for the alphabet that can be used for the letters (Just be sure to match the gauge). Enjoy knitting them!


I think that a date, too, is as important as a name. It's amazing how fondly we look back on something made for us in, say 1984 or 1942, by or G'ma or Gr Auntie....
Perhaps you can duplicate st them in later, if grafting a chart is more than you wish to add to your patts at the time?


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

rkr said:


> I think that a date, too, is as important as a name. It's amazing how fondly we look back on something made for us in, say 1984 or 1942, by or G'ma or Gr Auntie....
> Perhaps you can duplicate st them in later, if grafting a chart is more than you wish to add to your patts at the time?


I didn't think about the date, but this is a very good idea. The Duplicate Stitch will "fill the bill" for the afghans already made. Again, the afghan is lovely!! May they all use it in good health.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Good ideas ladies, but I will not be doing any dates or initals on these. I have labels I put on all my creations, might consider writing the date on that. Thanks .


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Beetytwird said:


> Made the chart in DAK8. Also drew it out in paint first, made a chart on graf paper. Having the inter active knitting on the DAK is so cool!!!


I agree. Love the interactive knitting feature.


----------

